#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE-Mains 2016 Download Provisional Admission Letter

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Counseling for admission to the technical college through JEE- Mains will be soon started. All the candidates must carry the "Provisional Admission Letter" to the allotted institute

To Download Click here: http://josaa.nic.in/Result/Root/ResultLogin.aspx

In case of NITs, IIITs, other-GFTIs, due to some circumstances if you have not reported at participating institutes during 22-26 July 2016, then you can still report to respective institute  to confirm your admission till 1 August 2016.





  Similar Threads: JEE-mains 2016 How to download processing Fee Challan JEE-Mains 2016 Releases Ranking JEE Mains 2016 Solved Paper JEE Mains 2016 Admission Notice for Students JEE Mains 2016 official answer key

----------

